# Homemade split router fence



## seawolf21 (Jan 19, 2007)

I made this fence this week. I plan on using it to edge joint boards. I purchased the shims from Rockler which were on sale for $2.99 for six. There are four .010 shims,one .020 and one .040 in the packet. The front of the fence was made with a 1 1/2 inch piece of laminated table top that I had lying around for many years. The rest is made of 3/4 maple stock which was also lying around my workshop. My router table is 35 inches wide and 27 inches deep. The screw down knobs were purchased last year on sale for $9.99 for a bag which had 8 knobs and about 15 different sized t-track bolts.
It shows what can be made on the cheap.

Gary


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Nice job Gary 

I see some old Stanley Planes in the background are you a collector as well or a user of them ?

At one time I had many of the old planes but I sold them off one by one but I did keep my Nickel plated #55 with all the blades and bits.

I only have a bit or two for mind but you can still find them,see the last snapshot.

Bj


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

A question BJ? Where do the co-pilot and navigator stand? That is the most complex plane I have ever seen.

Gary, if you watch the sales you can buy packages with the T track and knobs for 1/2 price. I stock up during the sales.


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

LOL Mike, Bj, never seen one of them animals before!

Corey


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

aniceone2hold said:


> A question BJ? Where do the co-pilot and navigator stand? That is the most complex plane I have ever seen.
> 
> Gary, if you watch the sales you can buy packages with the T track and knobs for 1/2 price. I stock up during the sales.


Hi Mike

LOL it will do all the router can do and do it all without a power cord 


Bj


----------



## seawolf21 (Jan 19, 2007)

*old planes*



bobj3 said:


> Nice job Gary
> 
> I see some old Stanley Planes in the background are you a collector as well or a user of them ?
> 
> ...


Bob I use every one of those planes. Some are craftsman,Stanley,Master Mechanic and one oldie that I don't know the brand of.

Gary


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

challagan said:


> LOL Mike, Bj, never seen one of them animals before!
> 
> Corey



I would almost bet Bob R. (RWS) has used one or may have one. 
They are OLD great tools and most used them b/4 the router, up to about the 1940's or so.
Many still do like Roy Underhill type  ,that do use any power tools at all. 

Bj


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

seawolf21 said:


> Bob I use every one of those planes. Some are craftsman,Stanley,Master Mechanic and one oldie that I don't know the brand of.
> 
> Gary



Thanks Gary,,,thanks for the feed back you may want to do some digging to find out what it is ("don't know the brand") , BIG money in old planes and old tools just about any old Stanley Tool is big money,in working order. 

I sold a #55 with the manual,box,cutters for $800.oo bucks it was unused tool  like brand new.
And I have sold them for 200.oo bucks (#55) just the tool.
A #2 Stanley hand plane for 300.oo bucks...a little short sucker about 4" long.
SO you can see big bucks. 

Bj


----------



## RLFX (Nov 20, 2009)

Nice job on the Fence Gary !


----------

